# Blind Comparison - Luonnotar - link to thread



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I have just posted a new Blind Comparison thread in the Classical Music Discussion area. As it is a vocal piece, Sibelius' Luonnotar, some of our vocal experts might be interested in listening and commenting.

https://www.talkclassical.com/63659-blind-comparison-luonnotar-post1729662.html#post1729662


----------

